# MX Brustpanzer zum Biken -Macht es Sinn?



## Nelson50189 (28. November 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

durch die Suchfunktion bin Ich leider immer irgendwo gelandet wo Ich gar nicht hin wollte.

Ich hoffe es ist Okay wenn Ich meine Frage in einem neuem Thread stelle.

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit nun Mountainbike mit einer Safety-Jacket. Undzwar relativ genau dieses Modell:






Nach einem etwas heftigerem Sturz ist der Schulterschutz hinüber gewesen, dafür mache ich selbstverständlich den relativ günstigen Kaufpreis verantwortlich.

Kommen wir zu meiner Frage:
Ich möchte mir eine neue Weste holen, allerdings möchte ich nicht wie bei dem angegebenem Modell oben eine komplett Jacke haben sondern lediglich Brust-Rücken-Schulter.

Primär möchte Ich vermeiden das man aussieht wie der Hulk in Person. Allerdings möchte Ich trotzdem geschützt sein, besonders im Rücken bereich.

Nach vielem suchen sind mir dann die klassichen MotoCross Brustpanzer aufgefallen,
diese sind relativ günstig in der Anschaffung und machen im Internet zumindest einen soliden Eindruck:





Diese Panzer sind relativ günstig und bieten halt genau das was Ich suche.

Meine Frage ist nun:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Brustpanzern dieser Art? Die Marke Thor ist dabei nicht zwingend nötig, geht mir mehr um die Art Brustpanzer?
Wenn Ja, wäre es cool wenn man mir sagen könnte was das Ding wiegt und wie die Bewegungsfreiheit ist?

Mit gibt natürlich Primär zu denken das die Dinger für MX gemacht wurden und nicht zum Mountainbiken.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke im vorraus.

-N.


----------



## Pilatus (28. November 2013)

Der Hauptgrund für diese Art von Panzer ist nicht der Schutz beim Sturz, sondern der Schutz vor aufgewirbelten Steinen vom Vorderman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nelson50189 (28. November 2013)

Okay, das ist schon einmal eine Aussage mit der Ich Arbeiten kann.

Da ich nicht vom MotoCross komme habe ich dahingehend auch keine Ahnung wo der Einsatzbereich liegt.

Also wenn Ich Schutz vorm Sturz möchte greife ich besser zu Brustpanzern speziell fürs Fahrrad?

Gibt es da empfehlungen?
Wie gesagt möchte ich nur Brust, Rücken und Schultern sichern.

Sprich der Oberkörper ohne Nierengut und Ellbogen.


Danke im vorraus!

-N.


----------



## erborow (28. November 2013)

also ich hab den 661 core saver
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...One-661-Core-Saver-Protection-Weste-2012.html

wenn du einen leichten rücken protektor suchst, mit dem man auch mal ne tour fahren kann ist der wirklich gut.
er hat halt keinen schulter schutz, aber das willst du ja auch gar nicht, oder?


----------



## Pitti690 (28. November 2013)

Diese Panzer haben eigentlich nur einen Hauptnutzen , sie sollen die   wichtigen inneren Organe schützen nach einem sturz, sollte man von nachfolgenden Fahren überrollt werden. 
Nebennutzen ist minderung des Aufpralls auf denn Lenker/Vorbau und das sie eben ein paar Steinchen abhalten  

Ein Schutz der Wirbelsäule ist nicht gegeben und wenn dann nur sehr beschränkt. Diese sind so steif und ungepolster das sie die Energie nicht flächig verteilen können und so im bereich der Dornfortsätze der Wirbelknochen grosse Belastungen auftreten.

Ich würde davon eher abraten und meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht bei der Schutzausrüstung anfangen zu sparen wenn man schon viel Geld fürs Fahrrad bezahlt hat, immerhin möchte man das Hobby ja auch noch einige Jahre betreiben. Ein guter Rückenschutz macht deutlich mehr sin. 
Es gibt auch genug die das anders sehen, aber das ist dann auch ihre Gesundheit und nicht meine


----------



## Muckal (28. November 2013)

Falls es den noch gibt: AXO Dobermann. Gibts auch ähnlich von anderen Herstellern. Harmoniert meiner Ansicht nach aber nicht so gut mitm Leatt Brace, weswegen ich mittlerweile mit 661 Core Saver fahre.


----------



## Nelson50189 (29. November 2013)

Super vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten!
Damit kann ich arbeiten und hat mich jetzt davon überzeugt einen anderen Weg zu gehen.

Diese O´neal Weste ist im Prinzip genau das was Ich suche, allerdings lege ich auf Schulter doch viel wert..Denke da geht mit am schnellsten was kaputt

Habe von IXS die Hammer Weste gefunden, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


Schöne Grüße,


-N.


----------



## kopfkissen (29. November 2013)

ich hab die hier. Gibt es auch als Version mit kurzen Ärmeln oder ganz ohne Ärmel. Ist meiner Meinung nach gut belüftet und hat auch schon ein paar Einschläge erfolgreich gedämpft . 
Macht zwar ein breites kreuz, aber man fühlt sich noch nicht wie ein Michelin-Männchen .
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/5233-02


----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2013)

Den MotoCroos-Panzer, welchen Du rausgesucht hast, ist so ein klassischer sog. Brustpanzer (auch wenn die hinten eine Rückenplatte haben, heißen sie so). Du mußt wissen, das sie immer mit einem festen Nierengurt getragen werden sollten, da sie am Rücken sehr kurz sind.
Somit hat man eine gute Bewegungsfreiheit beim MX, was ja am ehesten mit 4X-Radfahren zu vergleichen ist.
Finde das zum Mountainbiken eher ungeeignet, da so ein Nierengurt stört.

Endurofahrer (also die "Richtigen" , die mit Motor) tragen auch oft "normale" Protektorenjacken, ähnlich wie beim DH oder inzwischen gibt es auch so Mitteldinger, also MX-Panzer, aufwendiger gemacht und am Rücken weiter runter reichend:
Wie z.B. dieser (baugleich zum Alpinestar), der hat sogar eine geteilte Bauchplattte, seitlichen Schutz und Schulterschutz (oft haben die MX-Brustpanzer garnichts auf der Schulter):
http://www.melahn.de/product_info.php/info/p20488_KTM-Brustpanzer--A8--wei--orange.html

Was Du nun nimmst, hängt von Deinem Einsatzbereich ab (Steine? Waldboden? Belüftung usw.)


----------

